# Help can any1 recommend an overseas clinic for sum1 with blue eyes



## hobbitt (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been looking at going abroad and been told some places have waiting lists if you have blue eyes.  My natural hair colour is brown and I have really dark blue eyes so very much doubt could find a match so close to my own eyes.

Any1 got any ideas or recommendations for any clinics?


----------

